# Dear Sweet Tangie



## pla725 (Jul 1, 2007)

My foster rabbit Tangerine, Tangie as I called her, went to the bridge around 1 pm today. I had taken her to the vet earlier because she wasn't eating and urinating. I thought she had a bladder stone. The vet thought she had an ovarian mass. She was scheduled to be spayed later this week. 

Turns out she had a tumor on her liver and was septic. Andshe did havea sizeable bladder stone. 

I only knew her for two weeks but she was a sweetie. I wanted to keep her. Binkie free sweet girl.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh no. Poor thing. I'm so sorry to hear this.

Binky free Tangie.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks. It still hasn't hit me but it will I'm sure.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2007)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Thanks. It still hasn't hit me but it will I'm sure.


Yes, it will. If you need to talk, please feel free to pm me. I know how hard it is. *Hugs*


----------



## pla725 (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been throught this before. It doesn't get any easier. She wasn't really mine. She belonged to the rescue I volunteer for. I haven't heard back from them yet. 

She had a tough life. She had at least three owners who for various reason no fault of her own gave her up.

Thanks for being there.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

No matter how long you have known a bunny for, if it is special the loss will hurt a great deal. Please try to allow yourself to express and feel any emotion you might feel, blocking it will cause more pain later.

If you need to talk at all, my PM box is open.

Thinking of you.



RIP Tangie


----------



## pla725 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think it is starting to hit me. I just expect her to be there and there is nothing but an empty cage. I do have other rabbits that are dear to me but she was certainly one of those extra special ones.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2007)

I think that when we care for our animals - every loss hurts....even when we haven't known them that long.

I'm a breeder and even when I lose a baby - I cry. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.....we're here for you if you need to talk/vent/cry.

Peg


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 2, 2007)

I am so sorry about Tangie.... you are both in my thoughts ...

Binkie free sweet baby


----------



## pla725 (Jul 2, 2007)

Tangie wanted nothing more than to be loved. I'll miss her laying under my chair while I'm on the computer. I would reached down to pet her. She loved that.

I'm justsad that her previous owners didn't care as much. She probably never saw a vet in her life. Her last owner I understand gave her up because they were going into rehab. They only had her for about six months. I understand they fed her pizza alot. Crazy!


----------



## Sealy (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't have great words to add here, except, I am so sorry . I haven't experienced this yet, but I can only imagine that it must be very hard, no matter how much time you spent together. Buns have a way of touching our hearts, even if they aren't 'ours' or we meet them elsewhere. I'm happy she had you before making her journey.
Hugs to you 

~Sealy


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 2, 2007)

How very sad . Some bunnies just never get much of a chance. At least she had two weeks of knowing love and care. Thinking of you!

Jan


----------



## pla725 (Jul 2, 2007)

Here are some pictures of this beautiful Harlequin girl:

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z4/pla725/HPIM0225.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z4/pla725/HPIM0234.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z4/pla725/HPIM0229.jpg


----------



## missyscove (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful bunny. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 5, 2007)

I am so sorry. Poor Tangie, she really was a beautiful girl.

Binky free Tangie...:rainbow:


----------



## pla725 (Jul 10, 2007)

I picked up Tangie's ashes today. I will miss her.


----------

